# Varnish or frost? Appaloosa



## AppyAdvocate (Mar 4, 2020)

This has been in the back of my head for some time as her color has been really confusing in the past several years. I’m curious if my mare is frost patterned, or a Varnish roan? There seem to be many conflicting opinions on the definition of a frost pattern and I’m losing my insanity trying to figure it out. 
She is approximately 13-14 years old. 
She has had one foal that is dunskin, so I think she has an nD1 gene. The filly (who was sired by a pinto) has gotten more and more white spots and Appy characteristics as the years go on. She was born with only a few white spots on her rump, black hooves and no sclera. Six months old she started to get striped hooves. and a few spots on her nose through her foal shed. Her one year old spring she got significantly more spots on her face and sclera all around her muzzle and eyes. This spring she is shedding out to have spots on her body as well. 
I will attach photos of the mare, ‘Stormy’. 
She is to our best guess a Thoroughbred/Appaloosa cross.


----------

